# hanging by a thread!



## danniecrain (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont know what to do!! She is not sure that she wants to try anymore because I flipped out in frustration last night and told her what I needed and thought, I cracked and went out with the boys, didnt get home till about 3am (said she wanted space and I thought she might be worried about me) that didnt happen all it did was upset the kids in doing so. That I guess was the excuse she needed to make the call. But she hasnt made it yet, so I'm going to go away for a few nights just to see if she will need or miss me and if that fails she will make the call!
I'm out of options and over being the only one trying.
Not sure whats next.

ps the history behind this is in my other post:scratchhead:


----------



## danniecrain (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm going away tomorrow and so I asked yesterday for tonight as a night together before I go, she agreed. After the kids have finished with thier sports and after shcool activitys its 6:30 pm, now she has left to go to a dance class which is fine only a hour then just before she walks out she informs me that she is doing 2 classes and wont be home till after 9:30. yeah great night together, thanks very much...
MC tomorrow c how that goes!


----------

